
Build a fully scalable application without code - ess3
http://www.appivo.com/
======
ess3
I've had the pleasure of having the serviced demoed(?) for me and it's really
an impressive product, complete with db models, controllers (Scratch like) and
frontend. All though I have a hard time figuring out the use case. Will
graphical interfaces ever replace pure code for a programmer? And if you're
not a programmer, how will you ever understand things such as DB-modeling?

